# Lances "Victory Speech"



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

LA has never been the best speaker... but did anyone else find his podium speech a bit strange? 

What was he referring to when he went after those negative about the sport? Was he referencing doping? Or going after those who simply didn't like cycling (which is a matter of taste, anyway).

I didn't get it... and it was almost uncomfortable to watch. Did I miss something?


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

*You're right*



filtersweep said:


> LA has never been the best speaker... but did anyone else find his podium speech a bit strange?
> 
> What was he referring to when he went after those negative about the sport? Was he referencing doping? Or going after those who simply didn't like cycling (which is a matter of taste, anyway).
> 
> I didn't get it... and it was almost uncomfortable to watch. Did I miss something?


It was terrible. I figure it was an off the cuff type of thing at a very emotional time for LA and it was just hrd to get the words out. It was painful when he started talking about Basso. I do think he was referring to the people who will not let the "LA is doping" issue die when he started talking about the negative people.


----------



## Stinky Hippie (Jul 19, 2002)

*Very very strange speech...*

...Awkward, cryptic, presumptuous etc etc. Maybe that's why John Kerry said he thought Lance would make a good politician




filtersweep said:


> LA has never been the best speaker... but did anyone else find his podium speech a bit strange?
> 
> What was he referring to when he went after those negative about the sport? Was he referencing doping? Or going after those who simply didn't like cycling (which is a matter of taste, anyway).
> 
> I didn't get it... and it was almost uncomfortable to watch. Did I miss something?


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Very Strange*



filtersweep said:


> Did I miss something?


I certainly did. That was odd. Has that ever happened before? I think the past few years they grab him at the bottom of the steps for some TV time, but to talk from the podium?

I wonder who had the idea, and why he wasn't better prepared? He did mention the team, but he has a lot more sponsors, which any NASCAR driver would have mentioned in a post race interview. Want more TV time, mention the people that pay you!

And if he wants to be a spokesman for the sport, how about a few words in some other languages? He has ridden in france, lived in spain... why didn't someone give him some talking points?


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*First time*

At least that's what Phil said - no other TDF winner gave a speech on the podium.

I really really really hope it is not revealed one day that LA was doping all this time.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I was thinking about that when I heard him take the mic on the podium. You'd have thought he would have thought long and hard about what he was going to say, and have planned it out a little....it didn't come off that way... the comments to the critics of cycling as he called them was definately a jab at some group, though I don't know the details of that......the thing that kind of surprised me most was that when he was taking up Ivan and calling him the future of cycling and next year he'd have to step up to win...he almost forgot that Jan was standing on his left...he quickly turned to Jan, and said something to the effect of "oh yea, or you too might win, Jan"....I don't think it was an intentional slight, just that it didn't appear that he'd thought all that much about what he was going to say.....he was probably tired after all that....I was tired just watching on TV for 3 weeks.
Poor Jan, a previous winner, world champ, and TDF podium finisher about 6 million times, even on LA's day of retirement, he doesn't get much more than a consolation nod from Lance. I respect Jan a lot, he must have some strong character to rise to the heights that he's been only to be stamped out time after time ever since, and through it all, he's never had a bad thing to say about it and even goes out of his way to say nice things about Lance.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> LA has never been the best speaker... but did anyone else find his podium speech a bit strange?
> 
> What was he referring to when he went after those negative about the sport? Was he referencing doping? Or going after those who simply didn't like cycling (which is a matter of taste, anyway).
> 
> I didn't get it... and it was almost uncomfortable to watch. Did I miss something?


He was probably referring to the journalists (most of whom don't ride and have no first hand knowledge about the training and sacrifice riders put into their job) who claim nobody can ride the Tour unless they're on dope, and 99% of pro riders are dopers and cheats. After riding for three weeks with 100+ riders who suffer and work their azz off to just finish the race, Lance felt he, as patron and leader of the peleton, needed to set the defend their accomplishment.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

*I did not like it*

I thought his cryptic comments about the negativity associated with cycling were odd and the timing was inapropriate. There is a time and place for everything and the podium for the TDF is not the place to make is combative comments. And the Basso and Jan stuff was uncomfortable. As much as I admire Lance and view him as a true champion and a real beacon of hope for cancer patients, he could learn to take a page from Jan. Jan has been abused like none other for a man who has finished on the podium so many time for the worlds toughest annual event. Jan never complains and steers away from public negativity. I think that will be the last that we will see of podium finishers getting the Mic in Paris.


----------



## Despacio (Jun 27, 2005)

brewster said:


> I was thinking about that when I heard him take the mic on the podium. You'd have thought he would have thought long and hard about what he was going to say, and have planned it out a little....it didn't come off that way... .


Seeing as how it was the first time a TDF winner had ever given a speech, I don't know that he even knew it was coming. Does anybody know this? Was it impromptu, or did the race officials plan it with Lance? Relatively inconsequential, but it would be interesting to know.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jul 14, 2004)

I thought the speech was fine. He didn't seem as smooth as he does in the post-race interviews, but he was OK. Its gotta be awkward when you are going thru all those emotions and then asked to make a speech about it. I hate that type of stuff. 

Did anybody see the interview with John Kerry during the final TT stage? Talk about smooth... you can tell that guy is a politician... and how the hell did he get to ride in the car that trailed Lance?!?!?! I guess its good to have friends in high places...


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

goose127 said:


> I thought his cryptic comments about the negativity associated with cycling were odd and the timing was inapropriate. There is a time and place for everything and the podium for the TDF is not the place to make is combative comments. And the Basso and Jan stuff was uncomfortable. As much as I admire Lance and view him as a true champion and a real beacon of hope for cancer patients, he could learn to take a page from Jan. Jan has been abused like none other for a man who has finished on the podium so many time for the worlds toughest annual event. Jan never complains and steers away from public negativity. I think that will be the last that we will see of podium finishers getting the Mic in Paris.



Somebody has to stand up for the riders in a public forum when it's the journalists who use their large readership and podium to throw out unfounded accusations and belittle the accomplishments and efforts of the athletes. 
I'm sure Lance's fellow riders viewed it as an affirmation of their sport and a positive, constructive speech.


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

*Great words*

Given the impromptu nature of his words I thought Lance did a great job. He praised Basso and Ullrich for being great competitors and called it a “dream podium.”

Lance attested to the sport of cycling and said how much can be achieved if you keep your mind open to the possibilities and are willing to work very hard.

From the AP:

''For you people who don't believe in cycling, the cynics and the skeptics, I'm sorry for you,'' Armstrong began, standing on the top step of the podium at the Tour de France for the last time. ''I'm sorry you can't dream big and I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles. ... There are no secrets. This is a hard sporting event and hard work wins it.

''So, vive le Tour,'' 

''Forever.''


----------



## Joe A (Sep 5, 2003)

*response to Sunday newpaper article?*

I had head that a French newspaper had a Sunday morning article again questioning Lance in specific and the entire sport in general. What a way to start your morning ride into Paris! I think - and I am often wrong - his speach was in reaction to that and many more just like it.


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

ajoc_prez said:


> I thought the speech was fine. He didn't seem as smooth as he does in the post-race interviews, but he was OK. Its gotta be awkward when you are going thru all those emotions and then asked to make a speech about it. I hate that type of stuff.
> 
> Did anybody see the interview with John Kerry during the final TT stage? Talk about smooth... you can tell that guy is a politician... and how the hell did he get to ride in the car that trailed Lance?!?!?! I guess its good to have friends in high places...


I thought the speech was not bad at all. He wasn't terribly prepared, but I happen to like those "off the cuff" speeches better than well-practiced speeches written by professional writers. 

I am glad he had a chance to say something before riding off into a sunset. He thanked his competitors - both Ulle and Basso, and expressed some frustration with drug cynics. I really liked it when he said that no matter what happens, he is a fan of cycling and a fan of tour de France for life. I think most of the cynics who tend to think only in negative terms do not fully understand the beauty of the sport, and Armstrong's speech addressed that better than anyone in a long time, IMPO. It wasn't well-scripted speech, but it was very genuine and sincere. I liked it.


----------



## Follower (Jul 24, 2005)

filtersweep said:


> LA has never been the best speaker... but did anyone else find his podium speech a bit strange?
> 
> What was he referring to when he went after those negative about the sport? Was he referencing doping? Or going after those who simply didn't like cycling (which is a matter of taste, anyway).
> 
> I didn't get it... and it was almost uncomfortable to watch. Did I miss something?



I liked his speech, the thing about Bassso was someone in the crowd yelled "what about Basso" and the Negativity he was talking about is that Americans as a whole don't respect cycling or consider it a sport, I'm 17 and all my friends mock me for it so I appreciate Lance talking about it.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

So it wasn't a polished speach. He sounded better than the other Texan! LOL!!!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

We've never seen it before because we've never seen a TDF winner retire on the podium.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

When Lance was talking about the cycling critics, he might have been addressing the American sports analysts opinion that cycling is not a sport, and that cyclists are not athletes. I remember that prior to the tour, several well known sports analysts (on ESPN) said something to the effect that "cyclists are not athletes" and that "anyone can ride a bike."


----------



## eric blair (Feb 4, 2005)

*Crazy Journalists?*

How can anyone say with a straight face that journalists who mention doping as an issue in the sport are unreasonably "negative" or throwing out "unfounded accusations"? Of course, absent some new revelations, no one can say for sure that Lance or any other specific rider in the peleton is a doper. And I understand why people get frustrated with the armchair know-it-alls who go around saying that they know that so and so is a doper -- those people are shooting off their mouths to sound like they know more than they do.

But that's a long way from being able to say that the sport is clean. Let's count up the evidence: (1) the events of the 1998 Tour, (2) Virenque, Pantani, Millar, and, well maybe Hamilton/Sevilla, (3) a rider IN THIS VERY TOUR found with EPO in his car, and so forth. So while it may be true that Lance, Jan, Basso and others are so prodigiously hard working and talented that they can beat the dopers while remaining clean, the idea that maybe that's not true is far from crazy. After all, in a lot of other sports (baseball, swimming, track and field) the dopers rose right to the top in short order.

Would you say that a political reporter should not report both sides of a story because the available evidence can't tell us right now which side is right? Or should the reporter simply lay out all the evidence and leave readers with the reasonable impression that the question is open? If Lance is clean (and I'm agnostic on the question), then I can see why he's so frustrated when people write about him as having a question mark hanging over his head. But whose fault is that -- the journalists, or David Millar's, Richard Virenque's, etc... ? Asking people to stop using their heads and to start taking everything as a matter of blind faith is not a tactic of a reasonable man. It's the approach of a cult-leader. If Lance wants to really act like a man who deserves respect, he should save his anger for those who have been proven as dopers, and those he may suspect within the peleton are currently dopers, and stop getting mad at (1) journalists who are telling both sides of the story and (2) fans (including this one) who follow cycling but aren't willing to completely suspend their critical faculties in order to believe something that no reasonable person could believe (namely that drugs aren't a shadow over cycling). 

.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*his speech was odd but was good in the grand scheme*

I found it very strange myself, and I agreed with most of the posts above as I scrolled down...but then I read the guy's post that said something to the effect of it being unrehearsed, heartfelt, and genuine (and therefore was good)...and I have to say that I agree with that sentiment. Also, as other people noted, he was probably dealing with a complex cocktail of emotions, fatigue, and champagne.  Who knows, maybe he hadn't slept in the previous 3 nights, either. So he probably wasnt in top communication form to begin with, nevermind the fact that he was undoubtedly a bit nervous in front of the crowd. I just wish he had explained his comment about the "critics" a little more, because it's apparent that not many people have a firm idea of what exactly he was referring to...


----------



## eric blair (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I know exactly what he's talking about. He doesn't think journalists should say that there is a "shadow" over cycling -- meaning a reasonable basis for wondering whether the best atheletes (including Lance) are taking dope. Lance makes this point every chance he gets and, as I explained above, I understand why he's so passionate about it. 

But I also don't think it's a reasonable position once you put the emotion aside. I mean, there's just too much evidence of doping by SOME riders to ever really be certain that the best riders aren't also doping. That sucks for Lance, I agree, but that's the reality of cycling today -- and since he's an enormous beneficiary of the sport, he oughta just accept that the sport is tainted. 

I mean it's like the politician who gets upset that his audiences are skeptical about him no matter how hard he tries to follow through on his promises (and no matter how many times he does so). Because that person is a politician, voters will always worry that they will go back on their word -- that is something that even the honorable politicians accept.


----------



## cyclejim (Mar 31, 2004)

I also thought the speech came across very uncomfortable and a bit odd. When he looked at Basso and addressed him directly it was a very awkward moment for Ivan and you could see it in his face. I also thought Jan also looked uneasy. And, did he thank the fans? Im not sure if this speech was planned in advance or what, I hope it was not because if it was just impromptu then it's understandable why it came across like it did. Don't get me wrong he said some nice things as well, and it had to be hard to speak in front of millions (on tv and there in Paris)


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

You all are hopeless....
You really think that what LA said on the podium was prepped?! Have any of you given impromptu speeches in front of TV cameras and the whole world as they watch and listen for any little mistake made by you, so they can scrutinize and analyze and critisize. Unbelievable! Give the guy a freakin break...so he didn't say the perfect thing. And, do you, as cyclist trully fault him for trying to defend his sport and his passion? Do you have any clue how much he has been harrassed by the media and journalists (most notably by a man named Walsh, who wrote a book re: suspicions of LA's achievements) who constantly want to find reasons to discredit him and his sport? If you watch or follow cycling at all, you know the history of it. 
He has brought more attention to cycling as a valid sport and pastime as well as attention to the treatment of cancer than ANYONE on the planet. If you feel the need to take shots at him for a speech that was a bit awkward, after a 2 week bike race, you need to get a damn life.


----------



## eric blair (Feb 4, 2005)

some people want to pretend the thing they love has no warts so that they can keep on loving it.

some people admit that it has warts and love it anyway.

lance won't admit that cycling is under a big shadow and gets mad at anyone who points out the elephant in the room. and he looks defensive and insecure when he does so. 

as i've said above: any journalist who does not think about and report about the drug allegations in cycling is living in a fantasy world and wearing blinders. that's not what reasonable people expect of a journalist and that's not what (at least i) expect from a fan. 

there was a really nice article about this in the new yorker a few years ago, by julian barnes. he concluded that on the available evidence no fan can look at the tour de france performances and know for sure one way or the other whether these guys are doping. any form of certainty in either direction is motivated by a need to believe something, and not by a careful look at the facts.

but hey, if you feel better believing something that you can't really verify -- fire away


----------



## snowman3 (Jul 20, 2002)

mootinator said:


> You all are hopeless....
> You really think that what LA said on the podium was prepped?! Have any of you given impromptu speeches in front of TV cameras and the whole world as they watch and listen for any little mistake made by you, so they can scrutinize and analyze and critisize. Unbelievable! Give the guy a freakin break...so he didn't say the perfect thing. And, do you, as cyclist trully fault him for trying to defend his sport and his passion? Do you have any clue how much he has been harrassed by the media and journalists (most notably by a man named Walsh, who wrote a book re: suspicions of LA's achievements) who constantly want to find reasons to discredit him and his sport? If you watch or follow cycling at all, you know the history of it.
> He has brought more attention to cycling as a valid sport and pastime as well as attention to the treatment of cancer than ANYONE on the planet. If you feel the need to take shots at him for a speech that was a bit awkward, after a 2 week bike race, you need to get a damn life.


No, it wasn't prepped. Yes, I've given impromptu speeches in front of the media. No, I won't give him a break. Yes, I fault him for trying to defend his passion. Unfortunately, I don't know how much he has been harrassed by journalists, as I only see American news reports.

Lance has to give an impromptu speech at the end of every race. This was no different. Whether he asked for the mic or it was shoved in his face doesn't matter. The speech was dam awkward, bordering on painful. I'll admit after watching it a second time, it wasn't so bad. But the 1st viewing was just plain weird. 

All he had to do was: "I'd like to thank everyone. My team, my family, my trainers, my sponsors, and all the fans that supported me. I couldn't have done this without you. I'd like to thank Jan for being an incredible competitor. The future of the tour is bright with the talent standing next to me on the podium. I feel sorry for the people that don't believe in cycling. It's a very difficult sport, and you should admire the toughness it takes to compete in this event. Once again, thanks to everyone that made this possible for me."

That's not to different then the generic answer he gives to any post race interview. So yeah, I hold him to a higher standard than the average Joe. If it wasn't planned, then don't attempt to make a big statement. Just say the generic thank you and shut up before it gets weird.


----------



## crashjames (Jan 14, 2003)

*i believe*



eric blair said:


> some people want to pretend the thing they love has no warts so that they can keep on loving it.
> 
> but hey, if you feel better believing something that you can't really verify -- fire away


this is the correct answer.

too bad LA couldn't just come out and say, "I won 7 tours de france without doping. Too bad people are too jaded to accept that". On the other hand, I will not be too surprised if LA is eventually exposed as a doper. If Tyler can turn to the dark side, anyone can.


----------



## n8dawg (May 11, 2005)

*please post the speech*

i'm sure if i looked around on the internet i could find his speech.
i don't have tv at the moment and have had to follow the race online.
if somebody knows right where to find lance's speech could he/she please post it here?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

mootinator said:


> You all are hopeless.... If you feel the need to take shots at him for a speech that was a bit awkward, after a 2 week bike race, you need to get a damn life.



Did you listen to him? He sounded more bitter and angry than gracious and victorious.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> Did you listen to him? He sounded more bitter and angry than gracious and victorious.


And that is probably as good a reason as any as to why he's retiring. When it's no fun anymore it's time to get out. Personally I just think he was ill prepared, exhausted from the tour and nervous.


----------



## Buckman (Jul 6, 2005)

mootinator said:


> You all are hopeless....
> You really think that what LA said on the podium was prepped?! Have any of you given impromptu speeches in front of TV cameras and the whole world as they watch and listen for any little mistake made by you, so they can scrutinize and analyze and critisize. Unbelievable! Give the guy a freakin break...so he didn't say the perfect thing. And, do you, as cyclist trully fault him for trying to defend his sport and his passion? Do you have any clue how much he has been harrassed by the media and journalists (most notably by a man named Walsh, who wrote a book re: suspicions of LA's achievements) who constantly want to find reasons to discredit him and his sport? If you watch or follow cycling at all, you know the history of it.
> He has brought more attention to cycling as a valid sport and pastime as well as attention to the treatment of cancer than ANYONE on the planet. If you feel the need to take shots at him for a speech that was a bit awkward, after a 2 week bike race, you need to get a damn life.


Uh I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you may have missed a week of the TDF. It's a 3 week bike race, not 2.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

MaRider said:


> I thought the speech was not bad at all. He wasn't terribly prepared, but I happen to like those "off the cuff" speeches better than well-practiced speeches written by professional writers.
> 
> I am glad he had a chance to say something before riding off into a sunset. He thanked his competitors - both Ulle and Basso, and expressed some frustration with drug cynics. I really liked it when he said that no matter what happens, he is a fan of cycling and a fan of tour de France for life. I think most of the cynics who tend to think only in negative terms do not fully understand the beauty of the sport, and Armstrong's speech addressed that better than anyone in a long time, IMPO. It wasn't well-scripted speech, but it was very genuine and sincere. I liked it.


Thanks for pointing out the fact that a spontaneous speech can have more impact. We're so used to meticulously scripted, politically-correct talk from our public speakers. It's written and distilled as meticulously as Lance prepares and trains, so as to eliminate any chance for error. It's content is spun so as to offend, and inspire no one. This current style of speech is empty, containing nothing of value, nothing worth quoting, and nothing worth repeating in any history book. But it's what we've been subjected to for so long, it's probably the reason many found Lance's speech so foreign, strange and uncomfortable.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it was announced a long time ago that the winner would address the crowd from the podium-I'm surprised he wasn't more prepared-come on, the guy has PR people all over the place and they could have given him at least some talking points-he had a worldwide audience and came off sounding cold and angry and just gave the French press more grist for their mill-the French papers today basically rejoiced that he was gone. Personally, I think that's because that's who he is--a guy motivated by anger and not the nicest guy in the world. When Tom Boonen was asked about him (a former teamate the best Boonen could do was that Lance was a 'Complicated man").

But then in his retirement speech a few months ago he thanked cooks, mechanics but didn't even mention his ex-wife and mother of his kids, who after all is largely raising their kids and he could have at least acknowledged that. That was pretty cold.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

*I thought it was good*

As someone else metioned, were so used to hearing a canned BS speech that I thought this was a breath of fresh air. It was from the heart and off the cuff. At least you know how he truly feels. 

WBC


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

eric blair said:


> How can anyone say with a straight face that journalists who mention doping as an issue in the sport are unreasonably "negative" or throwing out "unfounded accusations"? Of course, absent some new revelations, no one can say for sure that Lance or any other specific rider in the peleton is a doper. And I understand why people get frustrated with the armchair know-it-alls who go around saying that they know that so and so is a doper -- those people are shooting off their mouths to sound like they know more than they do.
> 
> But that's a long way from being able to say that the sport is clean. Let's count up the evidence: (1) the events of the 1998 Tour, (2) Virenque, Pantani, Millar, and, well maybe Hamilton/Sevilla, (3) a rider IN THIS VERY TOUR found with EPO in his car, and so forth. So while it may be true that Lance, Jan, Basso and others are so prodigiously hard working and talented that they can beat the dopers while remaining clean, the idea that maybe that's not true is far from crazy. After all, in a lot of other sports (baseball, swimming, track and field) the dopers rose right to the top in short order.
> 
> ...



Why are you responding to statements about journalists that were never even expressed here? Here's some examples:
"... journalists who mention doping as an issue in the sport are unreasonably negative.."
who said that?

"But that's a long way from being able to say that the sport is clean." 
who said that?

"... rose right to the top in short order."
Which cyclists on the podium rose to the top in short order?

"Asking people to stop using their heads and to start taking everything as a matter of blind faith is not a tactic of a reasonable man."
Again, are you reading the same topic as the rest of us? When has any of us, or even Lance said this? I'd do a search to find out, but I'm confident I'd be wasting my time. But if you can quote me something to back it up, please feel free. 

It's hard to have a discussion when you introduce statements and opinions that were never put forth by the posters in the first place, and ask the poster to defend them. 
As far as I know, Armstrong never, NEVER indicated he or any other athlete shouldn't be tested. He's all for testing because time and time it has been evidence supporting his innocence. That's why we even mention tests right? Because they serve as science we can have faith in. We must have more faith in the tests than random accusations and heresay. 

Lazy journalists rely on heresay, and publish speculation that's published in books and newspapers read by millions of readers who then in turn paint syringes and "doper" on the very roads the athletes are pouring their hearts and souls out onto. 

I have a degree in journalism. This doesn't make me a world-class expert, but I do know journalism ethics dictates that writers must seek out multiple sources and only use credible sources that you can verify with further supporting sources or evidence. 
Journalists must be aware of the sources possible motivations for their stance. If a source is accusing another party of something as serious as lieing to the entire world about their performance in the world's toughest sporting event, you MUST have credible evidence before you even print the sources accusations. You don't simply throw the question out to be read by millions of readers and fall back on some lame notion of "let the public decide."

It's the lazy journalist who can't find supporting evidence for their preconceived biases who will not let the lack of supporting evidence hold up his story, especially when he has the idea that undiscriminating readers with the same bias will make him rich buying the book.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm a Lance fan and yes, that speech sucked.


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> it was announced a long time ago that the winner would address the crowd from the podium-I'm surprised he wasn't more prepared-come on, the guy has PR people all over the place and they could have given him at least some talking points-he had a worldwide audience and came off sounding cold and angry and just gave the French press more grist for their mill-the French papers today basically rejoiced that he was gone. Personally, I think that's because that's who he is--a guy motivated by anger and not the nicest guy in the world. When Tom Boonen was asked about him (a former teamate the best Boonen could do was that Lance was a 'Complicated man").
> 
> But then in his retirement speech a few months ago he thanked cooks, mechanics but didn't even mention his ex-wife and mother of his kids, who after all is largely raising their kids and he could have at least acknowledged that. That was pretty cold.


Yeah,
so isn't perfect. he has got some issues... so what. can you compare what you have done with your life to what he has done with his? bottom line, the guy has accomplished tremendous things. give him a break. i cannot believe you people that constantly have to bash the dude...who doesn't have issues. i guess if you were constantly in the media eye, some things might come out about you that might not be so pleasant or admirable. he is human after all....


----------



## mootinator (Apr 4, 2003)

Buckman said:


> Uh I hate to be the one to break it to you, but you may have missed a week of the TDF. It's a 3 week bike race, not 2.


Thanks bucky,
Man, what was i thinking!? you are exactly the kind of person i am referring to. always have to find the things to pick about. in the big scheme of things, does it really matter that i said 2 weeks instead of 3...does it really matter that LA's speech wasn't perfect....give it a rest man.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

*compare Lou Gehrig's farewell speech*

I don't know why people get so worked up about discussing Lance's podium speech-the fact is, he had an opportunity to do something historic as maybe the greatest sporting icon of our time, certainly one of the most inspirational. It wasn't a time to sound bitter-it was an opportunity to leave the world stage with something bigger. This was his farewell speech and the organizers gave him an opportunity no other champion had. When you think of fareweel speeched, Lou Gehrig's comes to mind as one of the greatest moments in sports. Below is the text-too bad Lance didn't sound more like this...

Gehrig's Farewell speech:

Fans, for the past two weeks you have been reading about the bad break I got. Yet today I consider myself the luckiest man on the face of this earth. I have been in ballparks for seventeen years and have never received anything but kindness and encouragement from you fans. 

"Look at these grand men. Which of you wouldn’t consider it the highlight of his career just to associate with them for even one day? Sure, I’m lucky. Who wouldn’t consider it an honor to have known Jacob Ruppert? Also, the builder of baseball’s greatest empire, Ed Barrow? To have spent six years with that wonderful little fellow, Miller Huggins? Then to have spent the next nine years with that outstanding leader, that smart student of psychology, the best manager in baseball today, Joe McCarthy? Sure, I’m lucky. 

"When the New York Giants, a team you would give your right arm to beat, and vice versa, sends you a gift - that’s something. When everybody down to the groundskeepers and those boys in white coats remember you with trophies - that’s something. When you have a wonderful mother-in-law who takes sides with you in squabbles with her own daughter - that’s something. When you have a father and a mother who work all their lives so you can have an education and build your body - it’s a blessing. When you have a wife who has been a tower of strength and shown more courage than you dreamed existed - that’s the finest I know. 

"So I close in saying that I may have had a tough break, but I have an awful lot to live for."


----------



## jonwebah (Jun 28, 2005)

gehrig's speech obviously had a lot more planning involved, a fact evident simply in the the speech's length. i get the impression that lance wanted to let his accomplishments stand for themselves and not to be remembered for a speech.

also i find it unfair to compare a dying man's words with a retiring man's words.


----------



## bridges (Jun 20, 2005)

It's rather obvious what he meant. He has been accused of doping since 1993 or earlier, yet he has NEVER tested positive....but the accusations continue, mainly from the French, who would rather see a gracious, dashing, stylish LOSER than a stoic, reserved, focused WINNER. They hated his allegiance to Michele Ferarri. They hate that he refuses to suffer publicly.

Here is a man who kicked the hell out of cancer, then kicked the hell out of the Tour seven times running--and an American at that. This is something the sports media in Europe cannot understand. They love _gallant failure _ more than cold, calculated success. As a public figure, Armstrong has no warmth. What comes through is a mind-boggling stubborness---which is precisely why he is a winner.

As far as his faux paux toward Ullrich and Basso...big deal....hell, he was just trying to be nice. He could have left them all out. Off the cuff thank-you's rarely tend to include everyone. I'd challenge anyone who was in his frame of mind and situation to do better.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*Liked It*

I'm not a Lance fan but I liked his speech. Yeah, he kinda dissed Ullrich and the speech was spacey to say the least. But his comments about those who belittle cycling have a lot of meaning to me. He was probably talking about doping insinuations but for me it is meaningful in light of the writings of some of the sportswriters here in the US who say that cycling is not a real sport. It would be nice if Lance would take those guys on. 

Plus he went on about what a great race the Tour is and what a great sport cycling is. Can’t argue with that. And maybe OLN take the hint will give us Tour-like coverage of the Vuelta, the Giro, and the spring and fall classics.


----------



## Buckman (Jul 6, 2005)

mootinator said:


> Thanks bucky,
> Man, what was i thinking!? you are exactly the kind of person i am referring to. always have to find the things to pick about. in the big scheme of things, does it really matter that i said 2 weeks instead of 3...does it really matter that LA's speech wasn't perfect....give it a rest man.


 I've always found that glaring errors in posts detract from some of the punch the poster is aiming for, but hey, that's just me...
Please don't lump me in with any of the the Lance naysayers here. Most of the replies here are positive anyway. I'm an admirer of Lance and thought that he looked extremely bonked both physically and emotionally when he gave that speech. Lance was saying goodbye to alot when he was speaking and looked spent from what I heard/saw. That had to be tough standing on that podium and saying goodbye to his friends/rivals and to his cycling life. Have a nice day.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

You know ??? . . . 

The guy's a cyclist, not a public speaker. I've always been impressed with the way he talks with the press in interviews. 

The podium speech was awkward, but at least it didn't drag on and on . . . Four days out now, and what I remember is, "Vive le Tour . . . forever." 

That works for me.


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

*What is this, AM sports radio?*

Jeez, you guys are like those drunken ******** calling into the local post-game show, discussing why the quarterback missed some pass in the third quarter WHEN HE HAD A RECEIVER WIDE OPEN! for three straight hours. 

Here's the deal: You don't usually give speeches on the podium. They asked him to speak. He spoke. The end.


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

*Thought the speech was fine.*

My recollection, Lance got heckled as he was probably going to praise Jan further. I believe he said "Basso may be the future but we are to good a friends" but then looked to Jan and said "or Jan, I am out of this". He also praised the sport and its athletes plus the Tour and all the hard work involved to ride it and still managed to slam the cynics. All sounded good to me. Least he did not say all shrinks are quacks and no one needs them. What Armstrong did in winning is unprecedented and we witnessed it. He should not be remembered for some short speech. Which even that was historical.


----------



## kar (Feb 24, 2005)

yeah - that was painfully poor and a little alienating. i listened to half then hit skipped over the rest. i wished the organizers had stuck to their no-speeches policy. i had several non-cycling-fan friends who saw the clip and said "what the hell is wrong with that guy?" i said he was just tired & cranky...


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

*OK, Here's The "Tour Podium Challenge"*

YOU race 2,100 miles in three weeks, faster than some 188 of the world's best pro cyclists -- for the seventh year running. 

Then YOU get up on the podium, and let's see what comes out. 

"Vive le Tour . . . forever." 

I like it.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

RodeRash said:


> YOU race 2,100 miles in three weeks, faster than some 188 of the world's best pro cyclists -- for the seventh year running.
> 
> Then YOU get up on the podium, and let's see what comes out.
> 
> ...


That doesn't wash... he was interviewed post race for stages well beyond mere ceremonial parade laps and was more coherent and appropriate all throughout the TdF. He was interviewed after almost each stage... so what is your point?


----------

